
Criminals ransomware on GitHub/SourceForge pages, spamming ‘fake nudes’ - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/02/07/criminals-push-ransomware-hosted-on-github-and-sourceforge-pages-by-spamming-fake-nude-pics-of-celebrities/?fromcat=all
======
noonespecial
[http://cdn.thenextweb.com/wp-
content/blogs.dir/1/files/2013/...](http://cdn.thenextweb.com/wp-
content/blogs.dir/1/files/2013/02/ransomspam1.jpg)

Its already so very close to what patent trolls do, isn't it? It doesn't take
much imagination at all to think of this screen popping up because you tried
to email that doc you just scanned.

